# Benny threw up yellowish viscous liquid



## rainalee2 (Jan 24, 2009)

My 3 1/2 year old Benny threw up some yellowish viscous liquid this evening. He did it twice in a short period of time before I fed him dinner. He looks kind of mopey now. I haven't fed him his food yet and I don't know if I should. I know i tend to be overly anxious, but I don't know what I should do for him. Should I give him his food as usual? Should I be worried? (I don't know why I wrote that because I already am worried). Any advise would be very welcome


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

My rule is that vomiting dogs do not get to eat. They can have clear liquids (broth, pedialyte, water) The yellow fluid is bile. If that is all he does you are probably OK. If he continues to vomit, a vet visit is called for.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I would say that you should definitely give him his regular dinner. 
That yellow stuff is bile. My dogs have done that many times. It can come from an empty stomach. ..or from eating something that can't easily digest. I don't think it is time to worry yet. Give him his regular dinner.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree that its not something to be terribly concerned about, but would definitely keep an eye on him. My Rudy is a very finicky eater and I have to constantly watch him to make sure his stomach isn't growling, otherwise he will throw up the bile. I always keep Gerber baby meat sticks on hand to give Rudy when he is having that acidy tummy, because he usually doesn't want to eat his regular meal. My vet also gave me some Centrine tablets to keep on hand as an antacid to help with gastric upset. Another good trick is to try and give Benny a little something before bed, like a biscuit, to hold him over until the morning. With Rudy, once the gastric upset starts it is usually a slow process to get him back on track because he doesn't want to eat. If Benny will eat though I would give it to him! If you don't notice anything else out of the ordinary then it was probably just an acidy tummy, and in that case just a little food and TLC will heal him!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm sorry Benny isn't feeling well! Throwing up bile doesn't sound like anything to worry about too much, yet. I would just keep an eye on him and make sure it doesn't get any worse. I don't know if I would hold off food completely, but maybe just give him small portions of bland food for now. I swear by Animal Essentials Ginger Mint Tonic for when Bailey has an upset tummy...works like a charm, every time. You can also give Pepcid to calm his tummy, but please check the dosage with your vet.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

On occasion I've had my pooches throw up a small amount of yellow bile. It was usually due to having not eaten so was usually in AMs. I started long ago to give a little snack at bedtime and it seems to help prevent.

In your case where the vomit was later in day... and now time has passed so a moot issue for this time but in future I'd give just a small snack to see how its tolerated then feed normal meal if all was well.


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

RudyRoo said:


> I agree that its not something to be terribly concerned about, but would definitely keep an eye on him. My Rudy is a very finicky eater and I have to constantly watch him to make sure his stomach isn't growling, otherwise he will throw up the bile. I always keep Gerber baby meat sticks on hand to give Rudy when he is having that acidy tummy, because he usually doesn't want to eat his regular meal. My vet also gave me some Centrine tablets to keep on hand as an antacid to help with gastric upset. Another good trick is to try and give Benny a little something before bed, like a biscuit, to hold him over until the morning. With Rudy, once the gastric upset starts it is usually a slow process to get him back on track because he doesn't want to eat. If Benny will eat though I would give it to him! If you don't notice anything else out of the ordinary then it was probably just an acidy tummy, and in that case just a little food and TLC will heal him!


Rudy sounds like he has a very similar tummy to my little Mika ! Interesting about the Gerber meat sticks, I wonder if Mika would eat those? I will give it a try ! There are many nights/mornings when she wants nothing to do with her food, and I do my best to give her a diverse diet.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

LinzFair said:


> Rudy sounds like he has a very similar tummy to my little Mika ! Interesting about the Gerber meat sticks, I wonder if Mika would eat those? I will give it a try ! There are many nights/mornings when she wants nothing to do with her food, and I do my best to give her a diverse diet.


The meat sticks have been our savior! Our vet (who is also the one who rescued Rudy) started giving them to him when he was just a little sickly baby. It has been the only thing that he will consistently eat. He gets a 1/2 stick each morning just so I know that he has something in his belly to start the day, because he usually doesn't want to eat right when he gets up. Try them out with Mika! 

To the OP, How is little Benny doing today?


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

I wouldn't worry unless he keeps throwing up. Bella did this a few times on different occasions and after the second vet visit he figured out I was a bit of a worry wart. I have a couple cans of I/D on hand just incase it happens, my vet knows I hate feeding Hills but it's just in case of an emergency.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

It does sound like bile, which I think would mean an empty belly. If it were my baby, I would give him small pieces of boiled skinless chicken breast. Very small. See if he keeps that down, if not I would make a vet visit.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Cozette does the same thing on a too-empty tummy, so I make sure to give her a snack before we go to bed, and then something small first thing in the morning. That seems to have been the trick for us. I had many months of off and on throwing up bile until I started this schedule. Her tummy is very sensitive, so I have to be pro-active with her. With Cozette, the longer I let her go with the throwing up, the longer it took for her to get back to eating regular food, so I would feed her as quickly as reasonable (I'd usually wait half an hour after vomiting so she didn't throw up what I gave her). I also swear by Pepcid.


----------

